# Livery yards in Merseyside  (St Helens)



## Nickyhorse89 (15 October 2015)

Hi everyone, I posted this on the regional forum but don't seem to be getting any replies  I'm looking for  DIY / Part Livery in St Helens or close surrounding areas.
Would need help primarily with turn out, feed and if necessary rug change in the mornings as might not have time before work. Everything else I'll be able to cope with.

All year turn out but if particularly bad in the winter limited would be fine 
Large outdoor school 
Spacious stables to accommodate 16hh+
Show jumps 
Anything below would be an added bonus:

Indoor school 
Working hunter jumps/ XC field 
Farm ride
Toilets!!!
Holds competitions or close to places that do 
Anyone know of stables that tick any of those boxes? Feel like I'm looking for the impossible!!
Thanks


----------



## Makemineacob (16 October 2015)

Have a look at the place directly opposite Bold Heath (also the entrance to the golf club). Used to be owned by a bit of an unpleasant character but was sold a few years ago I believe, has nice stables, outdoor and a farm ride with x country jumps, they also used to have one field permanently set up with WH fences but this may have changed.  I liveried there for a while so can vouch for facilities. Plus you are just across the main road (not sure I would cross it unaccompanied) from Bold Heath who do competitions.


----------



## Makemineacob (16 October 2015)

Also you may have more success finding alternative places if you also post in the North West boards x


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (16 October 2015)

Makemineacob said:



			Also you may have more success finding alternative places if you also post in the North West boards x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, is that Willow Park? I've seen their website and it looks really nice. Does it only do DIY or can you pay for extras?
I've already posted on thr north west forum. No replies so far


----------



## Makemineacob (16 October 2015)

Nickyhorse89 said:



			Thanks, is that Willow Park? I've seen their website and it looks really nice. Does it only do DIY or can you pay for extras?
I've already posted on thr north west forum. No replies so far
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's the one. The yard and facilities are really nice. They have a huge amount of land and when I was there every block of stables were full and it never seemed too busy even when a lot of people were down. The farm ride is brilliant.  I don't know about what the current owners offer as the property has sold since I was there (thankfully as the previous owner wasn't pleasant to all). When I was there the girls used to all help each other out, all breakfast feeds and haynets were prepared the night before by owners and whoever was down first put the feeds and nets in (they had to have a spring clip on the nets so you could just hook it to the ring at the stable door, worked really well as it was generally me who was first down and I could do the big block I was on within minutes so no one was without their breakfast.  So even if the yard doesn't offer assisted the. I bet someone on the yard would do it for you. 

Definitely recommend you go and have a look at it, the old owners used to also have a feed shop on site which was great as it was just as cost price so saved having to go elsewhere.  The outdoor if I remember rightly did sometimes get a puddle in one corner when exceptionally wet (just a silica sand surface) but the farm ride was generally open in most weathers.


----------



## Makemineacob (16 October 2015)

Just had a quick look at their website, it's a pretty bad website as doesn't show the place at all! It has a long private drive and you have to pass the house to get to the yard so it's fairly secure, parking was all near the house so you don't have to get horses through cars (like a lot of yards I've been on!) and then walking down you go through a gateway onto the first yard (the stables are all matching quality stables and set up as separate yards with purpose built tack rooms shared by a few people  each block. The outdoor is a short walk down to the bottom of the stable blocks and all the paddocks had pretty decent post and rail fencing (with slip rails for gates) and the farm ride runs past the front of the paddocks and right the way back around the other side. 

You'll be impressed by the place I'm sure when you see it as pictures don't do it justice and £28 is really good for DIY on there, used to pay a hell of a lot more I'm sure.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (16 October 2015)

Makemineacob said:



			Just had a quick look at their website, it's a pretty bad website as doesn't show the place at all! It has a long private drive and you have to pass the house to get to the yard so it's fairly secure, parking was all near the house so you don't have to get horses through cars (like a lot of yards I've been on!) and then walking down you go through a gateway onto the first yard (the stables are all matching quality stables and set up as separate yards with purpose built tack rooms shared by a few people  each block. The outdoor is a short walk down to the bottom of the stable blocks and all the paddocks had pretty decent post and rail fencing (with slip rails for gates) and the farm ride runs past the front of the paddocks and right the way back around the other side. 

You'll be impressed by the place I'm sure when you see it as pictures don't do it justice and £28 is really good for DIY on there, used to pay a hell of a lot more I'm sure.
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow, I've just had a look at the yard on google earth. This is what I'm looking for!!! Hope they have a space for me 
Thanks for letting me know what it's like.


----------



## Makemineacob (17 October 2015)

Nickyhorse89 said:



			Oh wow, I've just had a look at the yard on google earth. This is what I'm looking for!!! Hope they have a space for me 
Thanks for letting me know what it's like.
		
Click to expand...

Wait til you see the place in the flesh, it's a smart yard and I would imagine if they don't have room straight away something will come up soon, they have a lot of stables (but thankfully have the land to far exceed the amount of horses!). So handy for bold Heath too and even if you're not competing on a particular day it's worth a wander on foot to go and watch (and have a bacon butty!). Hope you get sorted. x


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (17 October 2015)

Makemineacob said:



			Wait til you see the place in the flesh, it's a smart yard and I would imagine if they don't have room straight away something will come up soon, they have a lot of stables (but thankfully have the land to far exceed the amount of horses!). So handy for bold Heath too and even if you're not competing on a particular day it's worth a wander on foot to go and watch (and have a bacon butty!). Hope you get sorted. x
		
Click to expand...

Excited to see it now, don't know what I'll do if it's full. Probably camp out until they take pitty on me and give me a stable lol 
Thanks so much


----------

